# Sports!! and sat tv and internet



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

the is fast approaching for when i land and i am wondering how difficult it will be for me to keep up with the premier league.
i've always seen more games than can here inthe uk when i've been on holiday in the past (3pm kick offs for example)
is that still the case. and is that something you can get as part of your home satellite package or do you have to be in a bar?
i am also hoping that can have reasonably inexpensive internet in my apartment and a sat tv package that has some of the home tv channels so my g/f can keep up with her shows.
am i dreaming or is this something that can be had. if anyone has it would you mind sharing the costs as need to get cash together for my budget for the 1st 3-6 months.
thanks in advance.
also if there are locations around the mijas/marbella area that anyone knows that us expats go to see the fottball that would be great. i am used to sky+ and selecting what champions league game i want to watch when its on, but i guess i'm going to be watching spanish teams on tuesday/wednesday nights from now on..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> the is fast approaching for when i land and i am wondering how difficult it will be for me to keep up with the premier league.
> i've always seen more games than can here inthe uk when i've been on holiday in the past (3pm kick offs for example)
> is that still the case. and is that something you can get as part of your home satellite package or do you have to be in a bar?
> i am also hoping that can have reasonably inexpensive internet in my apartment and a sat tv package that has some of the home tv channels so my g/f can keep up with her shows.
> ...


I'm no expert, but we have a couple of sky boxes and could watch the sports channels all day long if we wished (er.... I'm not a footbal fan lol). I certainly watch the soaps tho!!!. As for internet that seems to be separate from the TV and is a little more expensive than the UK??

I'm sure someone who understands the whole thing will be along to explain how it is tho!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

It shouldn't be a problem for you to get sky depending on where you live etc. Theres a sky expert on here (sat) who will no doubt be able to give you more info. Many people bring their existing sky card and box. In many areas you need a huge dish which will obviously cost (I bought a 2.4m one and it cost about 1400€ including install but that gave me Sky+HD). The quality is better (and more reliable in bad weather) than it was in the UK.

As for broadband, there are many options like in the UK. Telefonica (the Spanish BT) have the monopoly on phone lines but that is changing and there are no firms that can take over your line rental etc, and definately many firms that can provide broadband including in many areas british owned firms.

If you can't get a telefonica line (it's not like BT where they have to install, often here you can wait a long time if there are no free wires in the excange) then there are other options (3g mobile dongle things, WISP - which is like I have - a dish on my house that provides broadband) etc. So loads of options.

There are companies offering you british tv through internet (i think europa did this). I am not sure on the legality of it. I presume if big companies like this are offering it then its legal! I know there were a lot of stories last year about police sweeping in on people who were running illegal tv websites and some kind of sat tv service that transmots form one house to another!

Anyway, loads for you to go at but relax you should be able to watch all you want to watch in the comfort of your own house!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I certainly watch the soaps tho!!!.


 Me too! I couldn't live without corrie!!!! Is it me or has it become more and more funny recently?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Me too! I couldn't live without corrie!!!! Is it me or has it become more and more funny recently?


Poor old Jack Duckworth tho - I like to think I'd be like that in the same circumstances (god forbid). Rosie Webster gets on my nerves.. I'm more into Emmerdale at the moment - the Ryan, Nathan, Natasha saga - oh and that Silly Leyla, who's sister and "son" have just moved in....... !!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Poor old Jack Duckworth tho - I like to think I'd be like that in the same circumstances (god forbid). Rosie Webster gets on my nerves.. I'm more into Emmerdale at the moment - the Ryan, Nathan, Natasha saga - oh and that Silly Leyla, who's sister and "son" have just moved in....... !!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I haven't seen any of them for YEARS!!!

is Jack Duckworth really still alive


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Poor old Jack Duckworth tho - I like to think I'd be like that in the same circumstances (god forbid). Rosie Webster gets on my nerves.. I'm more into Emmerdale at the moment - the Ryan, Nathan, Natasha saga - oh and that Silly Leyla, who's sister and "son" have just moved in....... !!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Oh i dont do emerdale - never really got into it, the only one i bother with is corrie! They stopping the Bill! OMG!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I haven't seen any of them for YEARS!!!
> 
> is Jack Duckworth really still alive


Er........I think we're straying of topic a tad LOL!!! But Jack Duckworth only has a few weeks to live and has returned to the square and is giving anonymous gifts to all those he cared about ...
:focus::focus: 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Oh i dont do emerdale - never really got into it, the only one i bother with is corrie! They stopping the Bill! OMG!


I never took to the Bill. They used to film it near where I worked in Wimbledon and the actors shared our local pub, hearing them talk kind of put me off. I fade in and out with Eastenders 
:focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Er........I think we're straying of topic a tad LOL!!! But Jack Duckworth only has a few weeks to live and has returned to the square and is giving anonymous gifts to all those he cared about ...
> :focus::focus:
> 
> Jo xxxx





well i reckon our resident Sat TV expert is probably up on someone's roof - I dare say he'll be along later with some advice!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mattferrier said:


> the is fast approaching for when i land and i am wondering how difficult it will be for me to keep up with the premier league.
> i've always seen more games than can here inthe uk when i've been on holiday in the past (3pm kick offs for example)
> is that still the case. and is that something you can get as part of your home satellite package or do you have to be in a bar?


English Premier League games used to be aired on Spanish TV for free during the following week, but from this year they are only available on paid-for channels (Gol+ and Canal+).

The Spanish league matches are always on the free channels, there would be a riot if they tried to move them to the subscription channels!

You'll soon find yourself a Spanish team to support. Every Spanish bar has a TV and the atmosphere during a match is fantastic. Especially during the world cup!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have a sky subscription in the UK, bring the box and card with you. Just don't tell sky you are using it in Spain as they will cut you off. There are loads of bars showing all the major football leagues, so if you want to watch it out, you'll be spoilt for choice! We also find matches online, and then connect the laptop to telly. That's if its not on a sky channel but is being broadcast somewhere else...


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks for the responses guys. and even the "slightly off topic" stuff is superb as not being able to keep up with emmerdale and the rest of the stuff she watches was a HUGE problem for my g/f. so atleast i can show her that she will still be in the loop when she is able to join me


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

lynn said:


> If you have a sky subscription in the UK, bring the box and card with you. Just don't tell sky you are using it in Spain as they will cut you off. There are loads of bars showing all the major football leagues, so if you want to watch it out, you'll be spoilt for choice! We also find matches online, and then connect the laptop to telly. That's if its not on a sky channel but is being broadcast somewhere else...


thanks for this info. this is an unexpected bonus as we had expected to be without HD tv and knowing we can keep the sky subscription going and take out boxes is great as have 3 boxes here with everything on a good deal.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> You'll soon find yourself a Spanish team to support. QUOTE]
> 
> hmmm not sure about that. for a plastic man u fan from surrey i'm sure that would be the easy option. but as arsenal has been the team of myself from bitrh and my dad's, im not sure he'd forgive me! but i look forward to being able to go to local teams and getting myself a second team to support.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi
> 
> It shouldn't be a problem for you to get sky depending on where you live etc. Theres a sky expert on here (sat) who will no doubt be able to give you more info. Many people bring their existing sky card and box. In many areas you need a huge dish which will obviously cost (I bought a 2.4m one and it cost about 1400€ including install but that gave me Sky+HD). The quality is better (and more reliable in bad weather) than it was in the UK.


thank you so much, this is very useful information as i have seen a lot of the estate agents i've looked with make a point of saying sat tv on the advert and i wondered why. but now it makes sense. i would presume there would be no point renting a flat in a complex that doesnt have the required set up then.

i'm meeting one the day after i hit the mijas area (and there are so many to choose from) so i will now make sure that i state i want sat tv on any apartment to save her showing me flats that won't fit my needs.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > You'll soon find yourself a Spanish team to support. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I haven't seen any of them for YEARS!!!
> 
> is Jack Duckworth really still alive



How could one tell???


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We are just outside Marbella, brought our Sky boxes from the UK when we left five years ago.
Our dish is kind of medium-sized, not one of those huge ones, and we get good reception on all channels apart from ESPN which occasionally is unwatchable.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> How could one tell???


you have a point


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

lynn said:


> mattferrier said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAAGGHH!!!:boxing: If I'd known you were a Gunner, I wouldn't have been quite so helpful (LOL). We are Spurs (read: Bale) fans
> ...


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> lynn said:
> 
> 
> > most of my mates are spurs fans so it doesnt bother me. i tend to get on with them better for some reason. i find most arsenal fans that i know that still have their heads in the sky and won't accept we are not the force we were in the early wenger years. at least at the lane there is more realism and more "real fans"
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there a bored and yawning smilie???? LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Is there a bored and yawning smilie???? LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


will this do?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> will this do?


Yes!!! I'm not a sportswoman, I quite like tennis, but thats it!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mattferrier said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > You'll soon find yourself a Spanish team to support. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> well i reckon our resident Sat TV expert is probably up on someone's roof!!


Yes he was!!!

For UK broadcastres Sky have some (the majority of) games, ESPN have other games.

In Spain, games are on GOL TV and D+ - both are subscription. GOL TV is about 15euros a month, and has about 2-3 games a week (some live others delayed), incluidng a 3pm kick off. GOL TV is available on TDT - the digital TDT services here in SPain (Spains equivilent to Freeview)

But other satellite providers in other countries have a bit more.
ADMS are based in the Middle East - for an outlay of about 500 euros ish (for the first years subscription AND a HD box!), you can get on a 80cm -1m dish, ALL English Premier Legaue games, IN HD, IN ENGLISH!

Sky Italia and Sky GFermand do a fair number of games also, but their english commentary has gone in the last few weeks.

TRING is an Albainian broadcaster and they do all 380plus games also, although the quality of picture is not the best at times and is definately not in HD!!

If you want to continue with UK Sky, then do as has been suggested, and keep it running at a UK address you control. Also not that depending EXACTLY whre you are, you will get Sky SPorts 1,2 and 3 24/7 but SPort 4 and News may not be...


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

sat said:


> Yes he was!!!
> 
> For UK broadcastres Sky have some (the majority of) games, ESPN have other games.
> 
> ...


thanks for your input. i have a spare sky box in a room that isnt connected anymore. i presume as i have cancelled that one that it would no longer work if i was to bring it with me to the marbella/mijas area and plug it in?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> thanks for your input. i have a spare sky box in a room that isnt connected anymore. i presume as i have cancelled that one that it would no longer work if i was to bring it with me to the marbella/mijas area and plug it in?


You'll need a current card and it has to be registered at a UK address

Jo xxx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> thanks for your input. i have a spare sky box in a room that isnt connected anymore. i presume as i have cancelled that one that it would no longer work if i was to bring it with me to the marbella/mijas area and plug it in?


A sky box will work in any country that it can receive a signal from the uK TV satellites, with or without a card...

A sky box with no sky card / a freesat box, a generic FTA receiver will get the free to air channels - there are about 250 FTA channels out there from the UK TV satellites, including bbc1,2,3,4,itv1,2,3,4,c4,e4,m4,five, cbses, news, (and BBC1 HD, BBC HD, ITV1 HD if you have a HD box)

but reception of these may depend on your dish size...and some may not be available all day.

a fresatfromsky card, for use with a sky box, unlocks "free to view" / FTV channels: 
"stronger" ITV1 regions (those on 11973v and 12402v)
"stronger" irish C4s and C4+1 (on 12480v)
Five
Fiver (and +1)
Five USA (and +1)
Sky 3
Viva 
Liverpool FC TV
and if you have a Sky HD box (ITV1 HD, C4 HD and Five HD)

(note that "free to view" satellite channels are not the same as Freeview channels -freeview is auk only digital tv service, received by a TV aerial, and most definately not available in Spain!)

a sky card gets all FTV channels, and the sky pay channels you pay for.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

sat said:


> A sky box will work in any country that it can receive a signal from the uK TV satellites, with or without a card...
> 
> A sky box with no sky card / a freesat box, a generic FTA receiver will get the free to air channels - there are about 250 FTA channels out there from the UK TV satellites, including bbc1,2,3,4,itv1,2,3,4,c4,e4,m4,five, cbses, news, (and BBC1 HD, BBC HD, ITV1 HD if you have a HD box)
> 
> ...


ok thanks for that info. i'll take the box with we when i leave next week then just incase it is of some use to me. if its not then it doesnt matter as its just gathering dust


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

...


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> mattferrier said:
> 
> 
> > Errrr, mmm, just when were Arsenal a "force"? Struggling to find that definition on Google!
> ...


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

mattferrier said:


> SteveHall said:
> 
> 
> > lol the invincibles from our double winning team are the only team to go a whole season undefeated in the premier league. an achievement that i'm sure will never be repeated, even with all the money some teams have.
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:focus:


this is the satellite TV thread


I'm sure there are football threads somewhere


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Matt happy to take you down to see Málaga (who have lost EVERY game at home this season!). I was a season ticket holder at Alhaurin de la Torre and that's always a pleasant afternoon out.


i'll definately take you up on that. i expect to hit the area next friday. but my time will be immediately taken up with viewing apartments in the area as i only have temp accomodation sorted for the 1st week so i may be busy that 1st weekend. but i will definately message you when i am there and arrange to meet up.
i love watching sports so i am always up for meeting to watch football or whatever is going on, so thanks for you offer.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey folks, new to the site and got a wee telly question.
Reading through this it does look seem like I'll be able to use my current Freesat system to pick up the free-to-air uk channels, can someone confirm this ?

Cheers


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

MacRov said:


> Hey folks, new to the site and got a wee telly question.
> Reading through this it does look seem like I'll be able to use my current Freesat system to pick up the free-to-air uk channels, can someone confirm this ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes you wil be bale to receive UK free to air channels with a Freesat receiver.

But the number of channels you get will depend on your location and dish size required - anything from an 80cm dish to 3.1m dish.

But even with the 3.1m dishes in some areas, like alicante and Costa Blanca, some of the free to air channels have limited reception - for example C4


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers Sat, I think it's a 1m dish I have and we're looking at the Alicante/Murcia area to move to. Fair enough if we wont get all the channels, not all that bothered but a couple to keeps the kids n mrs happy will be fine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MacRov said:


> Cheers Sat, I think it's a 1m dish I have and we're looking at the Alicante/Murcia area to move to. Fair enough if we wont get all the channels, not all that bothered but a couple to keeps the kids n mrs happy will be fine.



Yep! Eastenders, corrie and Nickelodeon - we're all happy!! 

Jo xxx


----------

